# New Head Unit question



## Topshelf (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm installing a Nakamichi CD45z HU in my '96 Pathy next week. Question is, do I need to use the Scosche Amplifier Adapter that Crutchfield is selling for $50 to get it to work? Or is it very simple to bypass the stock amp somehow? I know I'll need that Diversity Antenna Adapter, but I wasn't sure if the amp adapter was necessary. And this is a NON-Bose system.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

Topshelf said:


> Hey guys, I'm installing a Nakamichi CD45z HU in my '96 Pathy next week. Question is, do I need to use the Scosche Amplifier Adapter that Crutchfield is selling for $50 to get it to work? Or is it very simple to bypass the stock amp somehow? I know I'll need that Diversity Antenna Adapter, but I wasn't sure if the amp adapter was necessary. And this is a NON-Bose system.
> 
> Thanks


Unless it says "premium/infinity/bose" somewhere (either on your radio or speakers) then i wouldn't worry about it.


----------

